# Boring head radius/ball turning tool



## blacksmithden (Sep 15, 2013)

I finally got around to making one of these. Thanks to 8ntsane for the original post I found. Mine is basically a copy of his design with much longer handles. I like heavy things, with lots of length and sweep. Heavy tools cuts down on chatter, and the length of the handle allows more control. I made it just long enough to clear all of the hand cranks on the front of my 12x36" King Industrial lathe. It can spin a complete 360 degrees for doing over the top cuts or under the bottom. Personally, I like the cutter working on the bottom so you have a full view of what's happening with your work. With a 3" boring head, this thing should be able to do up to 6" spheres...actually, if you want to push it, you could probably do 7"....what anyone would want with a 7" metal ball, I have no idea...but hey...you CAN make one with this. LOL !

Cheers guys !


On the floor





Mounted on the tool post





The bit holder





A test piece with 3 radius cuts....might turn into a custom bolt handle for one of my rifles someday.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 15, 2013)

That looks like it should work well!


----------



## blacksmithden (Sep 15, 2013)

The thing I really like about this design is, if you move your tool holder up and down the tool post, you can do elongated radius cuts by placing the center turning point of the tool above or below the center line of your work. I'm going to have lots of fun with this, this winter.


----------



## motoseeya (Oct 9, 2013)

Hay all  I like this tool I had not thought of this but I am very new to machine work just learning to use them.    motoseeta


----------

